
How to trick out your terminal in less than 10 minutes - annebonnerdata
https://towardsdatascience.com/trick-out-your-terminal-in-10-minutes-or-less-ba1e0177b7df
======
Hackbraten
Archive link in case you bump into that annoying paywall:
[http://archive.li/Zv03h](http://archive.li/Zv03h)

